# C50 question



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Curious as to what the following is worth, looking at one that's for sale locally:

C50 with full 10 speed Record, Zipp 404 tubulars dimples prem Firecrest with Conti tires, Zipp stem and bars, Fizik Arione. The bike has approx 5000 miles on it, and it is the absolute cleanest C50 I have ever seen. Absolute top condition, not one scratch or chip anywhere on thr bike.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

It's worth what ever you are willing to pay for it, and I mean that seriously. Off the cuff I would say low end maybe $2700. If I loved it, wanted it, needed it and it was real pretty and fit like a glove I might go as high as $3500.

Take a look at ebay just to comparative shop.

PS...a great bike to own, I love mine.


----------

